# softmod?



## oggy (Feb 6, 2005)

im a noob here..
wat is softmod?
thx


----------



## zealot`grr (Feb 7, 2005)

http://www.techpowerup.com/softmod/

ATI Radeon Softmod

The softmod enables the four disabled rendering pipelines in the GPU core of Radeon 9500 Non-Pro/9800 SE cards. Patched drivers for Catalyst 3.10 and later also enable overclocking for all Radeon 9000/9200/9550/9600 based cards.

(also works for X800 PRO ViVo cards >> X800 XT ViVo and very few X800 PRO >> X800 XT)


----------



## Bela27 (Feb 23, 2005)

zealot`grr said:
			
		

> http://www.techpowerup.com/softmod/
> 
> ATI Radeon Softmod
> 
> ...




This works for X800-t-o-->X800 Xl??


----------



## b3ck (Feb 24, 2005)

So my "ATi 9800Pro 128MB" already has these four rendering piplines enabled or ?


----------



## ADV4NCED (Feb 24, 2005)

Yes it does. The 9800SE only has 4 pipes but can unlock the extra 4. The Pro already has all 8 enabled. For more information on different cards check out the GPU Database.


----------



## [ZT]ORION (Feb 27, 2005)

what about mobile 9700 pro?
is has 4 enabled pipes, are there still some disabled ones left?


----------



## one2 (Feb 27, 2005)

[ZT]ORION said:
			
		

> what about mobile 9700 pro?
> is has 4 enabled pipes, are there still some disabled ones left?



no


----------

